# vuelvo enseguida



## UNION

Quisiera saber como decir vuelvo enseguida en portugues. ¿Puede ser voltar já? Gracias


----------



## willy2008

Volto logo.


----------



## coquis14

Bienvenido
Creo que también: "Agora volto".
Aunque no estoy segruo.

Saludos


----------



## Marcio Afonso

coquis14, acho que "agora volto" não tem esse sentido... Pode ser "volto agorinha", entretanto.

Mas o mais comum é "volto logo", "volto já", "volto daqui a pouco", e outras variações.


----------



## coquis14

Marcio Afonso said:


> coquis14, acho que "agora volto" não tem esse sentido... Pode ser "volto agorinha", entretanto.
> 
> Mas o mais comum é "volto logo", "volto já", "volto daqui a pouco", e outras variações.


 Ok.


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal, _'volto já' _é a maneira mais comum de dizer.


----------



## dexterciyo

Talvez _venho já_?


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Talvez _venho já_?


 
Pode ser, não há diferença significativa entre _'volto já'_ e _'venho já'._


----------



## Alandria

Volto já, volto daqui a pouco, já volto.

Todas essas valem (no Brasil).


----------



## UNION

Hola, muchas gracias a todos. Hasta la proxima


----------



## SandraPMarques

Ainda mais parecido com o espanhol: "volto em/de seguida"


----------



## Naticruz

UNION said:


> Quisiera saber como decir vuelvo enseguida en portugues. ¿Puede ser voltar já? Gracias


 Para mim esta está perfeita e não lhe dava mais voltas
Um abraço de Portugal


----------



## white_ray

Carfer said:


> Pode ser, não há diferença significativa entre _'volto já'_ e _'venho já'._


Sim, 'Volto ja! ou 'Ja volto!' é o mais naturalmente utilizado! 
wr


----------

